# GHOSTED: ATF Visiting End Users; Requesting Forfeiture Of Polymer80 Kits



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

ATF raided the Polymer80 factory, now they are going after the buyers










https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog...iFDAnNT0UhJ1wFoeDgkhZoqIlcGkUTkxLhEq3fu5vtOcw


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Defund the ATF.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

To be fair, lots of folks at arfcom think the article is fake, and that you can get agents names off the web and print out your own property form.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Go further and defund the feds. We have a government way to big. Lord knows exactly how many alphabet agencies: over 400. and what they all do is anybody's guess. Instead of raising taxes on the devastated, how about a freeze on hiring and 10 percent pay cuts all around. They are a group of socialist bastards. Share the misery and sacrifice like a good communist for the collective good.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now of course while at you house requesting you turn over the kit. They decide to take any firearms you have . At best they search the place and record serial numbers of every thing they find. Now some of you say they can't do that. yes they can and do all of the time. And once they have them even if you have not committed a crime. the DA can make it cost a lot of money to get them back , someday.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Go further and defund the feds. We have a government way to big. Lord knows exactly how many alphabet agencies: over 400. and what they all do is anybody's guess. Instead of raising taxes on the devastated, how about a freeze on hiring and 10 percent pay cuts all around. They are a group of socialist bastards. Share the misery and sacrifice like a good communist for the collective good.


Easy way to defund the government. No one pay taxes. Period. Wouldn't happen but nice though huh.

Well.. maybe 80 million voters might try this.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Camel923 said:


> Go further and defund the feds. We have a government way to big. Lord knows exactly how many alphabet agencies: over 400. and what they all do is anybody's guess. Instead of raising taxes on the devastated, how about a freeze on hiring and 10 percent pay cuts all around. They are a group of socialist bastards. Share the misery and sacrifice like a good communist for the collective good.


I would definitely like to see the Department of Education de-funded.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I have paid in the last 20 years, been seriously thinking of not paying my taxes, and I claim 0 so they take the max from my checks!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> I would definitely like to see the Department of Education de-funded.


 You mean department of indoctrination. Wait till you see all the cash they will be getting real soon.;


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The BATFags have done the same thing in the past, changing the rules based on their political leanings.

They have shoved it up many asses in the past, I know of some personally that got cornholled by them.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The ATF has been a pack of Gestapo agents since the 1970's. And no one will rein them in.

I could have called them KGB like, but it is six of one, half dozen of the other.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I personally have had run-ins with them 4 times.

Several times they had a straw man call looking to convert something to full auto, 

they claimed they knew that I had done them for others.

The joke was on them, I NEVER did any, so I knew it was a BS call!

Then I had enforcement come to inspect the MG's that I do have, 

they are not supposed to do that unless a criminal invest,

It is regulatory that does those inspections.

I had one guy from regulatory come in and asked to see them, 

showed him the first one, he said to me, "how do I know it is what you say it is?"

He did the same thing for a few more. 

I asked him what the hell is he doing out there having no clue to what he is looking at.

He explained that his entire career was done at a cordial factory, 

opened the safe every morning took out the tax stamps for the bottles, inventoried the remainder at the end of the day.

That is ALL he did, he was sent out to do the gun thingy when the tax stamps no longer required his presence to finish out his career.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Does anyone know if this article is real? If you go to Polymer80's site and click on any of their "buy, build, shoot" kits they all say "out of stock ".


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That's why I posted a disclaimer


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Joe Bob outfitters just sent me an email with the pistol kits for sale from them ? Am I ordering one on line with a credit card ? No.

https://www.joeboboutfitters.com/Polymer-80-s/210978.htm#/filter:categoriesolymer$252080/filter:categoriesolymer$252080$2520Accessories


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Joe Bob outfitters just sent me an email with the pistol kits for sale from them ? Am I ordering one on line with a credit card ? No.
> 
> https://www.joeboboutfitters.com/Polymer-80-s/210978.htm#/filter:categoriesolymer$252080/filter:categoriesolymer$252080$2520Accessories


Eff them, I can just make a mold and cast them, adjusting for shrink.

"They" know that, "They" gave me clearance to build weapons of war in the '80's

HumVee, B1 and B2 Bombers @ Creative Design on Moenart across from Derby Hill.

WE didn't have a '84 vette though :sad2:. Chevy wasn't impressed with DIE aka Detroit Industrial & Engineering.

Yeah, you'll see them for sale. The '84 prototype was different


----------

